# Eminem Sues Audi Over Alleged Unauthorized Use of "Lose Yourself" in A6 Avant Promo



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Eminem via Eight Mile Style, the company that handles song licensing for the rapper, has filed a suit in the German court system against Audi for unauthorized interpretation of the song 'Lose Yourself' according to Jalopnik and the Detroit Free Press.

The video, used by Audi during the A6 launch event in Berlin, has been criticized as being too close to Chrysler's own commercial for the Chrysler 200 starring Eminem. Thus far, Chrysler is not involved in the matter.


Compare for yourselves with the videos attached below and read the * Jalopnik * or * Detroit Free Press * stories.

Chrysler Commercial





Audi Spot with Sound





Audi Footage Provided to the Press for PR Distribution as Run by Fourtitude


----------

